# 1.8 cat-back



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder if there are dyno number available. I've been thinking of a dual outlet exhaust.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I hate exhaust clamps


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't see any dyno info on it i know there is a couple different exhaust set ups available overseas i think a couple are duals.

Korean Auto Imports


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its also a thousand bucks my muffler shop said they would build me an exhaust for 250 with a magnaflow and its 2 and a quarter piping


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree its a bit pricey...I just figured people may be interested....If I had the 1.8 i would definitely go your route. But I am going to wait for a cat back to be released for my 1.4. I am a little worried about a none tested exhaust on the turbo.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Whats the inside diameter size?


----------

